# What cubes did everyone get for Christmas



## DiamondGolem12 (Dec 25, 2020)

What cubes and cube-related things did everyone get for Christmas?

I got the Gan 11M Pro (didn't even ask for it but I'm not complaining), MGC 5 and Yuxin Fruit Cubes, as well as a few t-shirts which I helpfully pointed out that they had an impossible scramble.


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 25, 2020)

Lol I got a cyclon boys megaminx
And a mirrror blocks cube
And a qiyi timer


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Dec 25, 2020)

i got a mgc elite 2x2, mgc 4x4, mgc 5x5, gan 356 xs


----------



## Milominx (Dec 25, 2020)

I got a YJ MGC 5x5, DaYan TengYun 2x2, ShengShou Master Kilominx and a Speedstacks G4 Pro Timer and mat.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 25, 2020)

I got Qiyi Clock, Volt v2m, tengyun 3x3 v1, the puppet cube 2, and I plan to order an MGC 4 and some other stuff with a gift card I got.


----------



## Theepiccuber6969 (Dec 25, 2020)

LOL! It’s almost 7 near me and I have to wait for my parents to get home so idk yet


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 25, 2020)

Before Christmas I got the puppet II, calendar stickers, a 3x3x4, and the YLM squan M (which is super fun).


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 25, 2020)

I got the MGC 4x4 and 7x7, Yuhu v2, Tree 1x2x3, Fanxin Christmas cube

and the gan 330


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 25, 2020)

I got a ylm 9x9 and a yushi 6x6


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 25, 2020)

Rubik’s Connected and a Qiyi keychain 2x2. I might get 1 or 2 more cubes as we haven’t gone to my grandparents’ house yet today.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 25, 2020)

my mom is going to get me qiyi ms 4x4, and a voxel glow mat for my timer. Im going to get my first 4x4!

EDIT: Also an x man bell pyra v1


----------



## TheCuber12345 (Dec 25, 2020)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> What cubes and cube-related things did everyone get for Christmas?
> 
> I got the Gan 11M Pro (didn't even ask for it but I'm not complaining), MGC 5 and Yuxin Fruit Cubes, as well as a few t-shirts which I helpfully pointed out that they had an impossible scramble.


Rs3m 2020
YUHU v2 mega minx
MGC 6x6


----------



## teboecubes (Dec 25, 2020)

Rubik's Impossible


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 25, 2020)

None  I guess my family doesn't know I still like cubing, because I took a break in the summer. I Have a visa gift card though, and I plan on getting a Qiyi clock.


----------



## TheCuber12345 (Dec 25, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> Rubik's Impossible


Can you sub me BC i subbed you


----------



## TheCuber12345 (Dec 25, 2020)

Btw i got lubicle speedy and max fleet, both amazing lubes.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 25, 2020)

TheCuber12345 said:


> Can you sub me BC i subbed you


maybe try reading the directions for linking your youtube account so you can get the correct youtube link


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 25, 2020)

Got MGC 4x3, QiYi kilominx, GAN pyraminx and Yuxin Little Magic Square-1


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 25, 2020)

Haven’t finished opening my gifts because we have special gifts we have to wait for but if I am getting cubes wich is unlikely it will be a curvy copter or an fto.


----------



## scrubizilla (Dec 25, 2020)

i got the rubiks connected


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 25, 2020)

I got an FTO from my daughter Rebecca. Wow, it's tricky - I hope I can figure out how to solve it before week 2021-01!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 25, 2020)

Guhong v4, Cubicle Labs Mystic, Cubicle Weight 5, and a speedstacks mat (for cubing and speedstacking)


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 25, 2020)

i got a rubiks connected smart cube


----------



## qwr (Dec 25, 2020)

I didn't ask for anything. But I already bought like 20 cubes this year because I'm crazy (most were under $10)
my package of an alpha v and witeden mixup cube arrived two days ago so I'll consider it christmas. the mixup cube is so fascinating.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Rubik’s Connected and a Qiyi keychain 2x2. I might get 1 or 2 more cubes as we haven’t gone to my grandparents’ house yet today.


I ended up getting the YJ mini 3x3 to use for OH as well! I bought the MFJS 50 mm 3x3 and magnetized it myself, but it didn’t turn out very good, so I’m glad that I finally have a good small cube for OH!


----------



## qwr (Dec 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I ended up getting the YJ mini 3x3 to use for OH as well! I bought the MFJS 50 mm 3x3 and magnetized it myself, but it didn’t turn out very good, so I’m glad that I finally have a good small cube for OH!


have you tried the valk mini? It's a little smaller but might be good (idk I haven't tried it)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 26, 2020)

qwr said:


> have you tried the valk mini? It's a little smaller but might be good (idk I haven't tried it)


That's too small IMO


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 26, 2020)

qwr said:


> have you tried the valk mini? It's a little smaller but might be good (idk I haven't tried it)


I have tried it at a comp, it was a bit too small, since I have relatively big hands. Plus, it’s not factory magnetized.


----------



## Wyatt Brown (Dec 26, 2020)

I got the YJ MGC 2x2, GAN 356 M, and GAN 356 XS. I also got my mom a Moyu Meilong 2x2.


----------



## Silky (Dec 26, 2020)

I got a toaster.


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 26, 2020)

I just finished all my gifts. I unfortunately didn’t get any cubes. Instead I got a Danny Devito pillow.


----------



## touchracing (Dec 26, 2020)

RS3 M 2020 wow! Love this cube. 
RS4 M this cube is growing on me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdh3000 (Dec 26, 2020)

I just wanted a simple gan rs, just to use for a good non magnet cube. Got it early and found it was beyond tensioning, so we sent it back. 
Immediately ordered a Gan 356 M like my main, which was to arrive by the 24th. I got a message ups delivered it on the 23rd, went out tp look in my ups box and found and empty shipping envelope that looked like it had never been sealed... The package obviously came open in a truck or terminal and fell out.

The place that shipped immediately refunded us and we orded another, but it'll be a few days now... Oh well...

Oh, I also got a plain jane valk 3 that is pretty decent.

I've pretty well decided to stick to the gan 356m line. I've gotten spoiled to the feel of them. I may try an Gan X next time


----------



## Humble Cuber (Dec 26, 2020)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> What cubes and cube-related things did everyone get for Christmas?
> 
> I got the Gan 11M Pro (didn't even ask for it but I'm not complaining), MGC 5 and Yuxin Fruit Cubes, as well as a few t-shirts which I helpfully pointed out that they had an impossible scramble.


Lanlan fto, yuhu v2 m. And a clan flare 2x2 which hasn't came in yet


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 26, 2020)

All I got So far Is a Rubiks' brand mirror Blocks ( With All Colours) thats actually quite fun to solve

Did get some money too, though, so I will order more


----------



## Roux Empress (Dec 28, 2020)

The RS3M, Meilong M series and a 3 cm Moyu keychain(I just hope they'll arrive before I die)


----------



## bigguy65 (Dec 28, 2020)

GAN megaminx, GAN pyraminx, wingy skewb, GAN 330 and the Weilong WRM 2020


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 28, 2020)

ordered some more stuff from kewbzuk

YJ YuHu v2m (First magnetic megaminx)

MGC 6x6 (will be my first cube over 5x5)

YLM 2x2m (loved my non magnetic version, should adore this)

Valk 3m (Good OH cube)


----------



## Scollier (Dec 28, 2020)

I got a speedstacks _ special edition _timer and mat, the YJ Mini Magnetic Bundle (3x3, 4x4, 5x5) the YJ VuHu Megaminx, a Rubik's Connected, and a Rubik's Impossible (that I will never scramble).


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 28, 2020)

Scollier said:


> I got a speedstacks _ special edition _timer and mat, the YJ Mini Magnetic Bundle (3x3, 4x4, 5x5) the YJ VuHu Megaminx, a Rubik's Connected, and a Rubik's Impossible (that I will never scramble).


the gray stackmat?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> the gray stackmat?











SpeedCubeShop


Speed cubing's most trusted retailer since 2009. Free shipping and easy returns available. Based in the USA.




speedcubeshop.com


----------



## Dutchy (Dec 28, 2020)

Gan Air SM


----------



## Scollier (Dec 28, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> the gray stackmat?



I mean, its not really grey, but sort of a whitish color.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> SpeedCubeShop
> 
> 
> Speed cubing's most trusted retailer since 2009. Free shipping and easy returns available. Based in the USA.
> ...



Yes, its that exact one! I had no idea it was that expensive and nice....


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 28, 2020)

i got a stackmat timer and mat, rs3m 2020, Meilong 4x4 M, mofang jiaoshi 4 pack with megaminx, pyraminx skewb and square 1, moyu redi cube, mastermorphix.


----------



## A Slice of M (Dec 28, 2020)

stackmat timer, qiyi carbon fiber: pyraminx, 3x3, 2x2


----------



## BrodoTheDodo (Dec 28, 2020)

Valk LM 2x2
Moyu Aosu 4x4 WR M
Ghost Cube


----------



## adcanada (Dec 30, 2020)

I got a Square-1, some lube, and a homemade replica of the masterpiece cube:


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 7, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> What cubes and cube-related things did everyone get for Christmas?
> , as well as a few t-shirts which I helpfully pointed out that they had an impossible scramble.


I got a shirt with an impossible scramble too. I burned it.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 7, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> I got a shirt with an impossible scramble too. I burned it.


I really hope you're not being serious. I understand that it may not look "perfect," but at least be grateful that somone spent money on you to have something others wouls beg for. Not everyone has the chance of waking up in a house and seeing presents. If you were just joking, my apologies.


----------

